
What Is Software Architect? - maverickeye
https://github.com/justinamiller/SoftwareArchitect
======
maverickeye
Also check out Coding standards. [https://github.com/justinamiller/Coding-
Standards](https://github.com/justinamiller/Coding-Standards)

